# Krabi Krabong Clip (Thai Sword Art)



## terapak (Jun 15, 2007)

This is Krabi Krabong Training in Siam Yuth Center With
One Hand Sword
Two Hand Sword
Real Sword
Three Man Fight
Sword Vs Mai Sok
Krabong Vs Mai Sok 
http://fightclip.blogspot.com/2007/06/krabi-krabong-training.html


----------

